# έντεχνη μουσική



## friny (Aug 2, 2014)

Είναι σωστή η μετάφραση "artful" ή "quality" ; Καμία από τις δύο μεταφράσεις δεν με ικανοποιεί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2014)

Καλωσόρισες friny,

Θα έλεγα, αν δεν βιάζεσαι, να περιμένεις και τους πιο ειδικούς περί τα μουσικά, αλλά προς το παρόν, για μια πρώτη προσέγγιση, ρίξε μια ματιά *εδώ*, στον Γκούγκλη, όπου ακόμη και σε ξένη βιβλιογραφία μεταφέρεται ο όρος ως *entehni mousiki* και επεξηγείται ως _"artistic" music_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2014)

Γεια σου, friny.
Να δώσω κι εγώ λίγη τεκμηρίωση:
_entechno_
http://books.google.gr/books?id=cUr...BQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="entechno"&f=false
http://books.google.gr/books?id=coJ...BQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="entechno"&f=false
http://books.google.gr/books?id=aEM...BQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="entechno"&f=false (or 'art song')
_éntekhno_
http://books.google.gr/books?id=gyi...BA&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="entekhno"&f=false ('art music')
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Éntekhno#.C3.89ntekhno


----------



## dominotheory (Aug 3, 2014)

Λίγο συγκείμενο θα βοηθούσε.

Ίσως ταιριάζει αυτό, πάντως:

*Art music* —also known as formal music, serious music, erudite music, or legitimate music (often shortened to legit music)— is an umbrella term used to refer to musical traditions implying advanced structural and theoretical considerations and a written musical tradition. The notion of art music is a frequent and well-defined musicological distinction, e.g., referred to by musicologist Philip Tagg as one of an "axiomatic triangle consisting of 'folk', 'art' and 'popular' musics." He explains that each of these three is distinguishable from the others according to certain criteria. The main tradition in the Western world is usually called classical music. In this regard, it is frequently used as a contrasting term to popular music and traditional or folk music. The term also covers non-Western classical traditions such as Chinese classical music and Traditional Japanese music.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_music


----------



## cougr (Aug 3, 2014)

Επίσης, 
_
arty (Greek) music_


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2014)

cougr said:


> Επίσης,
> _
> arty (Greek) music_



Αυτό συχνά με κάποια μειωτική χροιά, έτσι;

*arty*
/ˈɑːti/
(chiefly North American also *artsy* /ˈɑːtsi/)
_informal_
Making a strong, affected, or pretentious display of being artistic or interested in the arts: _television people and arty type; a very arty film_
_Their songs sound a tad pretentious and arty now, but you can't go wrong with the music and energy.
I know it might seem a bit pretentious, a bit arty, but to me they are Nordic gods.
Bunker is chic and arty without being too pretentious, and its friendly, laid-back vibe is infectious._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/arty


----------



## cougr (Aug 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτό συχνά με κάποια μειωτική χροιά, έτσι; .....



Ναι, όμως όχι πάντα. Εξαρτάται από το συγκείμενο.

Π.χ. 

Some discerning souls say, in effect, "The music you love is trash. Listen instead to our great, arty music.'

Bebop was a virtuoso, self-consciously "arty" music that reflected the pretension and sophistication of city life.


----------



## pontios (Aug 4, 2014)

Μπορεί να αναφέρεται και στο "eclectic music"; (or polystylistic tendencies in modern music).

e·clec·tic (-klktk) 
adj.
1. Selecting or employing individual elements from a variety of sources, systems, or styles: an eclectic taste in music; an eclectic approach to managing the economy.
2. composed of elements drawn from a variety of sources, styles, etc


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclecticism_in_music


----------



## pontios (Aug 4, 2014)

To σκεπτικό μου, παραπάνω.
Είδα (κάπου) ότι ο όρος «έντεχνη μουσική» αναφερόταν στο πολυσυνδυαστικό στυλ μουσικής (possibly, eclectic?) του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη (ο οποίος συνδύασε τη λαϊκή μουσική με τη κλασική, εισάγοντας κλασικά στοιχεία, ακόμη και ποίηση σε αυτήν).

While I agree with the above suggestions, I thought we should also perhaps consider this possibility.


----------



## dominotheory (Aug 5, 2014)

Αναφορικά με το _arty_ (arty-farty, almost instantaneously, comes to mind), προτείνω για την -οπωσδήποτε συχνότερα εμφανιζόμενη- περίπτωση της αρνητικής συνδήλωσης (nickel #6) τα _καλλιτεχνίζων_, _κουλτουριάρικος_, _ψευτοκαλλιτεχνικός_, ενώ για την απόδοση της ουδέτερης / θετικής συνδήλωσης (cougr #5, #7) νομίζω ότι ταιριάζουν πιο πολύ τα _αρτίστικος_, _καλλιτεχνικός_.


----------

